# Help needed... Why hot-glue instead of caulking?



## Taf (Jun 6, 2016)

I have finished testing methods of dust collection and am ready to glue up my final design. 

I need to glue the end of a plastic bucket wedged into a circle of OSB wood. The fit is nice and tight, but I just need a little something to seal up the few tiny gaps.

Everyone seems to be using hot-glue on their dust collectors, but I was wondering if silicon or some other caulking would be better? Is there a reason everyone is using hot-glue?


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

most anything will stick to the OSB.

buckets can be made from different plastics and not everything will stick to every kind of plastic - so (a) I would not use hot glue anyway and (b) a non-silicone caulk is your best bet for adhesion / sealing up the minor gaps.


----------



## Taf (Jun 6, 2016)

Aw.... heck!

Was thinking something along those lines, but got impatient and just hot-glued it a couple hours ago. Guess if it fails I will re-do it with some caulking.

Thank you.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Either would work but hot melt glue you could soften the glue and take it apart with a heat gun or hair dryer if you needed to change something later.


----------



## Taf (Jun 6, 2016)

Steve Neul said:


> Either would work but hot melt glue you could soften the glue and take it apart with a heat gun or hair dryer if you needed to change something later.


Ah! That would make sense for why people are using it on their collector/separators. Needing to make changes or adjustments seems common.


----------

